# Turkey Blind



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

My son and I went out yesterday afternoon to one of the private properties that we have permission to hunt and built a blind. We put it up a month early so the turkeys could get used to seeing it. There are a lot of turkeys in this area and we are the only ones that have permission to hunt it.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Truthfully for turkeys you do not need to let them get used to a blind like deer. As long as it does not move the birds will not care.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I have several turkey blinds where I hunt, I just take a chain saw and stack up a few logs and make a 12-18'' high wall and set behind that, as Flathead said they don't mind something new, if you have bad weather don't be afraid to put out a popup blind the night before you hunt. Good luck to you and your son, post photos of the turkey he gets.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Have a good spring hunt with your son. Good job getting your son involved in hunting. Blind looks good.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Pop a blind up in morning darkness, even in a field, turkeys don't seem to mind.


----------

